# Constant hard belly...??



## ParisJeTadore

Not sure what to think of this...

I was pretty active yesterday and noticed several braxton hicks in the evening. My stomach seemed rock hard even as I was going to bed...Anyhow, woke up this morning and stomach is STILL hard and has been hard all morning. I'm a day shy of 34 weeks and have no idea if this is normal or not. Anyone else have something similar happen to them?


----------



## wantingno.2

I got this a lot with ds2, it got worse towards end and would stay hard for ages, it's so uncomfortable isn't it xxx


----------



## ParisJeTadore

How long did your stomach stay hard for normally? Granted I have only been suffering from this since last night but I thought it would most definitely be gone by today! It is quite uncomfortable (at least not painful).


----------



## wantingno.2

It would do it for like 30/45 min then settle for a while but sometimes it wouldn't be long before it was hard again. I'm sure it was my body getting ready for a quick labour!! I dont remember it happening at all with my first and that was much longer!


----------



## kikistobwin

I had the EXACT same thing happen to me. I was on my feet for a few days and it started. My stomach was like a rock and it seemed to never go away all day. Even for the next couple days it was like that. I talked to my doctor and she said REST. When I lie down my got much better, but the second I stood up or sat up it came back. The other thing she told me to do was drink lots of water. They are contractions and sometimes they happen because you are dehydrated. It's been a week (I'm 33 weeks) and it has gotten better, but the more I'm up and walking the more it happens.

I am so concerned that this is going to last til the end. I am scared because I keep reading if you get more than 4 BH contractions in an hour to go in. I was having like constant ones, if that's what they really were. Now, I am just taking it very easy and praying I make it til 37 weeks at least. I just wish they would go away!


----------



## rainbowskin

Oh yes I had a constant rock hard stomach for a few days and my Dr. also said to rest and nap as much as possible, it eventually went away and now I'm back to occasional braxton hicks. I think when we are too active or pushing ourselves too much it can bring them on like that.


----------



## Nikki Leigh

I have this too. I'm hoping it means my uterus is going to be "really well toned" for labor, and that it doesn't spell "early labor.". I think I have BH more than other folks around here who've had babies, and I have them for longer periods of time. :shrug:


----------



## lyricsop03

I get them, too. Especially if I push myself and am too active. Doctor told me to rest and they're much better now. So take it easy! :)


----------



## ParisJeTadore

kikistobwin said:


> I had the EXACT same thing happen to me. I was on my feet for a few days and it started. My stomach was like a rock and it seemed to never go away all day. Even for the next couple days it was like that. I talked to my doctor and she said REST. When I lie down my got much better, but the second I stood up or sat up it came back. The other thing she told me to do was drink lots of water. They are contractions and sometimes they happen because you are dehydrated. It's been a week (I'm 33 weeks) and it has gotten better, but the more I'm up and walking the more it happens.
> 
> I am so concerned that this is going to last til the end. I am scared because I keep reading if you get more than 4 BH contractions in an hour to go in. I was having like constant ones, if that's what they really were. Now, I am just taking it very easy and praying I make it til 37 weeks at least. I just wish they would go away!

Your post describes EXACTLY what I feel like! If I rest for awhile by lying down it gets better but as soon as I sit up, stand up, etc. it comes back. I had a pretty active week mostly because I have been feeling great and felt like getting stuff done :dohh: I have been drinking a lot of water so I'm not too worried about that...guess I will just relax and hope that this goes away soon. I agree, I really don't want to have this until I am due!

Thank you to the rest of you ladies! Major reassurance...makes me feel a little more calm about these sensations. Never thought they would last this long...


----------



## kikistobwin

I'm glad you wrote in because I have been panicking about this too. I hope you find relief in relaxing. Laying down makes me feel so much better, but it drives me crazy because there is so much to get done before the baby comes. I just keep telling myself the baby won't care if there are dust bunnies under the couch. I'd soo much rather have a healthy baby!! Take care.


----------



## ParisJeTadore

kikistobwin said:


> I'm glad you wrote in because I have been panicking about this too. I hope you find relief in relaxing. Laying down makes me feel so much better, but it drives me crazy because there is so much to get done before the baby comes. I just keep telling myself the baby won't care if there are dust bunnies under the couch. I'd soo much rather have a healthy baby!! Take care.

Glad to hear I'm not alone :hugs: I have a lot to do still for our nursery and although I know baby won't care if there's pictures on the walls or not I am a bit type A :blush: and want everything in place. 

Hope your tummy relaxes soon too!


----------



## singh

kikistobwin said:


> I had the EXACT same thing happen to me. I was on my feet for a few days and it started. My stomach was like a rock and it seemed to never go away all day. Even for the next couple days it was like that. I talked to my doctor and she said REST. When I lie down my got much better, but the second I stood up or sat up it came back. The other thing she told me to do was drink lots of water. They are contractions and sometimes they happen because you are dehydrated. It's been a week (I'm 33 weeks) and it has gotten better, but the more I'm up and walking the more it happens.
> 
> I am so concerned that this is going to last til the end. I am scared because I keep reading if you get more than 4 BH contractions in an hour to go in. I was having like constant ones, if that's what they really were. Now, I am just taking it very easy and praying I make it til 37 weeks at least. I just wish they would go away!

 hi dear, i am having same problem. I m in 33 week and having exactly the same thing. I want to know when did this hardness go during your pregnancy? Which week did you deliver? d


----------



## singh

ParisJeTadore said:


> kikistobwin said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad you wrote in because I have been panicking about this too. I hope you find relief in relaxing. Laying down makes me feel so much better, but it drives me crazy because there is so much to get done before the baby comes. I just keep telling myself the baby won't care if there are dust bunnies under the couch. I'd soo much rather have a healthy baby!! Take care.
> 
> Glad to hear I'm not alone :hugs: I have a lot to do still for our nursery and although I know baby won't care if there's pictures on the walls or not I am a bit type A :blush: and want everything in place.
> 
> Hope your tummy relaxes soon too!Click to expand...

I m having exactly the same problem. I m worried...please help


----------



## wolfQ

This happens to me too. It will get hard at the end of the work dayit seems like once I get home I have to just sit or lay down or it comes back. It will feel better but then I get up and do stuff again and it's hard and uncomfortable.


----------



## jadeybabe88

i get them a lot and espeacially wen I'm resting i get them its weird and concerning and really really uncomftable


----------

